# Calling on any members from Australia...



## Girl (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

I have a pet pigeon, Mocha, up for adoption. 
Unfortunately, I have to let him go because he is now of age and tends to pick fights with the rest of my other pet pigeons (unreleasables), preventing them from going anywhere near the food and water. He is a perfectly healthy roller/tumbler who just needs his own mate and territory.
I am located in Melbourne. Would be happy to give him to someone who has other pigeons and have plenty of space for 1 more.
Thanks.

Girl.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Girl, 

Sorry to hear that you've decided to give up Mocha for adoption. There are quite a few Australian members here so hopefully one of them will see your post and be able to help.

Sorry it came down to this but hang in there


----------



## Girl (Mar 3, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Girl,
> Sorry to hear that you've decided to give up Mocha for adoption. There are quite a few Australian members here so hopefully one of them will see your post and be able to help.
> Sorry it came down to this but hang in there


Thanks. Me too. Its been a couple of weeks since Mocha has been acting like this so we had to seperate him into another cage for the other pigeon's sake. 
But I can't bear to leave him in the smaller cage for too long so I think adoption is the best. Hopefully someone will come along soon and give him the big space he needs.
Do you know which members are from Australia? Perhaps I can pm them.
Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Girl, 

I'm sorry I can't think of all the Australian members off hand at the moment. I do know that there are quite a few though that have been on. Alaska is one that is here frequently but I hate to put her on the spot. Alaska, can you help out here?

Try PM-ing her Girl and see what she has to suggest. Alaska is a very knowledgable and caring gal


----------

